# What keeps you motivated to exercise?



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm asking this because I started working out a few months ago. I had that initial burst of enthusiasm for working out, but I'm starting to notice it wearing off. Though I do not plan to stop exercising or working out anytime soon, this worries me a little.

What has keep (or keeps) you going to the gym, taking a run on the trail, or whatever it is that you do?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha, I'm one of the lucky ones. I don't need to get motivated, I have to try to force myself to stay down and rest.

I know a lot of people who struggle with it try to find a group and make it a social thing, not sure that will work with SA though. But usually if your friends are going it's all roped in together and there's not much chance of you getting out of it due to laziness 

I suppose an issue of convenience is in order too. Like if you have to go out of your way to go to the gym then it's not likely you're going to stick with it as well as if it were on your way home from work or something.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gotta do curls for the gurls, brah.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I find exercise is a good stress releiver. I try to workout on my treadmill at home about 3-4 times a week. I'm also considering taking up jogging/running.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Exercising and playing sports since I was young has made fitness a part of my life. For that fact I never see working out as tedious. Going to the gym is just something I do.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

The changes i see in my body. The way clothes began to fit differently

If you are not seeing any muscle building, like cause is a lack of protein as i found out. Supplement with Protein shakes.

if you are not seeing any weight loss, likely cause is a lack of intense cardio, start working out harder


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

I keep me motivated. You cannot rely on anyone or anything else to motivate you because it will NOT last.

*Here's how I keep myself motivated, organized, and enthusiastic:*

- Use EVERY Sunday to make a full meal plan for the week and use this day to cook things like healthy soups and chilies that I can freeze and eat on the go.

- Make motivational collages. For this, I do one focused on "body" and put it by my mirror... one focused on inspirational quotes and put it in my bathroom... one focused on food and put it on my fridge, etc. It helps to see this every day.

- Make WEEKLY goals and stick to them. A goal could be giving up drinking pop, go to the gym at least 3 times a week, etc... I find writing down my goals makes me stick to them more.

- Create a work-out schedule, sorta like your meal schedule, daily. For example... mine at one point was to do cardio 4x a week, and on those days change up my strength routines (one day focus on legs, the other day arms and back, the next day abs). And I add on a 5th day to do something like yoga or pilates. Then I take 2 days off for rest and work. On my "days off" I usually will take my dog for a long walk or something... it doesn't feel like exercise, but it is. Walking is the healthiest thing you can do.

- TELL PEOPLE!!! If you tell everyone you can what you're doing, you have more people you feel "responsible" too. I don't think this counts as being dependent... it just means you know people are watching you for results. 

- If you have the funds, join something like Weight Watchers. It's not too expensive and you have weekly meetings and weigh-ins which keep you motivated to succeed. Also, the eating plan is marvelous.

- Have reward goals... if you have a goal of losing 100 lbs let's say, every 10 lbs you could give yourself a little reward, every 20 lbs something bigger, and 50 lbs something huge! Then once you reach your goal, take yourself on a vacation or something.

- Start a routine. Keep all of the above up for at least 21 days and you will find you will get into the habit. Once you see results, it'll be addictive and you won't want to stop.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

I want to wear nice clothes without worrying my muffin top will bulge out.


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

i found changing workout programm to help alot every 2 weeks and people saying that you look well. also it good buzz working out good for anxiety .i bought tshirts aswell hard work dedication and find them very motivating once i put them on small things like that helps me


----------



## Joestar (Apr 30, 2013)

*Workout motivation*

I've been working out naturally w/o supplements or steroids for 3 years now bro. my best was a 300lb bench 3 sets of 6. 8 months ago before i injured my shoulder. I can do 210 now. What I realized is that you have to keep it fun. Lift weights you enjoy. Push yourself but not too much. Keep in mind that it takes years. and keep the girls in mind.  seriously haha. and try getting on face book and like the page "Sports Motivation" they have tons of motivational quotes and pictures. both inspiring and sometimes extremely funny. Good luck! Cheers


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

There are three main things that keep me motivated with exercise. 

It's really important to improve or at least maintain physical fitness, not just for aesthetic reasons. Being physically active and overall maintaining a reasonably healthy lifestyle is preventative of so many problems people end up spending so much time and money on.

Most of my exercise these days is cardio. The rush of endorphins and other things keeps me level headed. Also, the neurological effects of intense cardio have definitely helped with anxiety and depression.

Whenever I set little day-to-day goals, it means a lot to me to keep up with them. They are bits and pieces of bigger long term goals broken down. A lot of people don't meet their aspirations because they only look at the desired final results, and they have no plan how to get there. When you consistently meet concrete short term goals, you know that you're getting closer.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

The endorphins being released into the brain through exercise. 
The Gains in strength.
Yea i like being noticed at the beach  anyone who tells you they dont work out for vanity is lying lol 
The Creation of new stem cells in the brain as well.


----------



## Gus330 (Feb 28, 2013)

I enjoy it now that I've been doing it consistently for a few months. It is now something I feel I have to do. It also keeps me busy too


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Cause I wanna look good brah.

Also, the gym does actually cost money. Many people forget this.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm lucky in that I want to exercise. I miss it if I don't do any decent exercise for like three days. That said, I only do cardio. The upper body stuff is boring as hell.


----------



## Carla714 (Apr 26, 2013)

I always struggle with motivation. I learnt to force myself to do what I need to regardless of whether I want to or not. I write down my mood before every weight session I do and only 1 in the last 10 has been positive.

Same with food, I had a chicken salad today while everyone at work went to the pub. I really didn't want to.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I'm lucky in that I want to exercise. I miss it if I don't do any decent exercise for like three days. That said, I only do cardio. The upper body stuff is boring as hell.


I feel the same about upper body exercises. The only thing I like about them are the results which is enough to keep me doing them. I love working on the lower body though. I love jogging.



Joestar said:


> I've been working out naturally w/o supplements or steroids for 3 years now bro. my best was a 300lb bench 3 sets of 6. 8 months ago before i injured my shoulder. I can do 210 now. What I realized is that you have to keep it fun. Lift weights you enjoy. Push yourself but not too much. Keep in mind that it takes years. and keep the girls in mind.  seriously haha. and try getting on face book and like the page "Sports Motivation" they have tons of motivational quotes and pictures. both inspiring and sometimes extremely funny. Good luck! Cheers


I love this post. I'm trying to do this naturally too and I'm glad to see that it's worked out for you. Most websites I've been to tell you to load up on those protein powders and shakes and it's just not something I want to do. I would rather get my protein naturally from the food I eat. If it means slower progress, then oh well. I'm not trying to be a bodybuilder or anything.

With that said, sometimes I do cheat especially if I don't have anything prepared after my workouts. I'll buy some of that muscle milk stuff. :b


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

It just makes you FEEL GOOD. Your body feels stronger, more flexible, you don't mind taking the stairs, you're happier when shopping for clothes, your less often sick, you got more energy, you sleep better,...IF you can get it going, you will know what you're doing it for.


----------



## wendysisco (May 5, 2013)

Motivation was really my problem though I eventually cope up with it. I enjoy doing exercise especially I have someone who will accompany me to certain activity like jogging or even walking. When I do exercise, it seems my body can sustain throughout the day.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Working out has become a habit. Even though i must admit i do lose motivation sometimes. When that happens i take a week off and change off my workouts and watch how much progress i have made. After the week off i feel refreshed and keep going.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

I force myself and the idea of not becoming obese is very motivating for me, enough problems as it is already.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

It honestly helps me with my anxiety and stress, so I don't really lose motivation I kind of need to exercise to keep going.


----------



## jesicaswift986 (May 7, 2013)

*Re :-*

To stay motivated i keep reading positive articles which motivate me to loose my weight.Now, daily workout has become my passion.

cellular repair


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

Staying in shape to better enjoy other activities helps keeps me motivated. I started working out 28 years ago to get in shape for skiing. Still remember that first ski run I took after lifting for a few months. It was like having super powers!

Also, it just feels good, gets the blood moving. Many times I don't really feel like going to the gym, but afterwards I've _never _regretted it.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

The fact that I used to be near 280 lbs and now I'm 160 lbs really helps me. I never ever want to be that heavy again. Plus I love it.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

To do better every time. It's natural for me as been going to gym for 7 years.
When I lose motivation, it is time to play in the gym. Never underestimate the value of playing around with things. Just going there without a plan, and with no expectations of doing hard work.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I do it because I want to lose weight and not get fat. As long as I exercise, I am going to feel good about msyelf. It actually feels good when I'm out there walking. Exercising feels good to me and it makes me feel good even on my bad days. It also releives my stress and helps me vent when I'm lifting weights. Also breathing exercises works as well whenever stressed about life. I used to smoke. That's the most important thing and I subsituted that for exercise instead. Yep. I make sure I work out at least four times a week. Diabetes and stomach cancer runs in the family as well. I want to live a healthy life and be able to see everything. I also have an auto immune illness called sjogren's syndrome and one of hte symptoms is fatigue. Gotta keep myself moving to get rid of that symptom and take care of my heatlh.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I have yet to find the motivation to stay healthy with the eating.... working out though, basically once I'm in a routine it is easier to stick with it than to get back into it. If I miss workouts I notice, I feel 'icky' for lack of a more descriptive word. The knowledge that while i might not feel great that I would feel WORSE if I was less active helps somewhat.


----------



## spritesparkle (May 11, 2013)

Motivation is a problem for me, too. Especially now that my dog is older and doesn't like going out so much. It's easy to just say "well, if you don't want to go out, I won't either." My dog and the rats are literally the only things keeping me going at this point. 

But when I do get outside and go for a run, or take the doggie for a walk, it is nice to be out in the fresh air. I don't necessarily like the people I run into, my neighborhood isn't so great, so I try to avoid other people, but it's nice to just be out in nature. 

I'm mostly motivated, either by my dog, or by the fact that I just REALLY want to be skinny for once in my life.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Becoming a sick khunt and not a sad khunt for the rest of my life


we're all gonna make it brahs


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

lmao said:


> Becoming a sick khunt and not a sad khunt for the rest of my life
> 
> we're all gonna make it brahs


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

swampchild said:


> I keep me motivated. You cannot rely on anyone or anything else to motivate you because it will NOT last.
> 
> *Here's how I keep myself motivated, organized, and enthusiastic:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. Very helpful. Especially the writing goals down and telling people about your goals to hold yourself accountable. I will do this.


----------



## SuzyQ12 (May 4, 2013)

I have a few motivations. The biggest one is getting healthy and getting fit to help my self esteem. It helps keep my stress at a manageable level. But when that isn't enough to get me off the sofa, I will sometimes think of my ex and how much he would be jealous of how I look now. That gives me the kick in the butt I need to walk that extra mile or lift that extra weight.


----------



## Mirin87 (May 18, 2013)

Slowly transforming from a stick person into a real person.

Also when you realize the power of looking good/fit has in social interaction, especially with the opposite sex, it makes you want it more. Or at least it should.


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

Print out a photo of the type of physique you want. 

Tape that photo somewhere you will look at it daily. (Like the inside of your door, or bathroom mirror)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Looking in the mirror


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

It can take weeks for exercising to fall into a routine. During those initial weeks, it can be very easy for it to fall out of habit. When I do cardio for an hour, it's the main part of the day where I use that time to listen to music. So, each time I look forward to moving while I have my MP3 player on. I am in a rut currently. I need to get motivated! There's some great advice up above luckily.


----------



## Boss (Jun 4, 2012)

I think staying in shape makes me feel better


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

dfgdfg


----------



## mister1234 (May 3, 2013)

I break it down in little goals I have to reach. My first goal to reach would be to get dressed (not thinking about the gym yet). My second goal would be to just take a walk with my gym bag and when I'm in front of the gym I usually go inside anyway. It's easier that way and it lowers the bar to do things. Because usually I don't even get dressed to begin with if I need to go to the gym.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Exercising makes me happy anyway so I don't need any other motivation.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't think so i need any motivation for exercise because i love to do exercise and it keeps me healthy.. :yes


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

For my job I'm standing in front of a large group of people with my shirt off most of the time (no, I'm not a stripper....or anything like that....). The thought that they may judge me for not being at least a little trim keeps me going.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I just want to maintain my weight. Now that I am at my goal weight I want to keep it that way. I love it though. It doesn't feel like exercise to me. I think that is what helps. If you're doing an exercise you hate, then it's hard to be enthusiastic but if you do something you love, then you don't need motivation. I love hiking, so I don't need to be motivated to do it.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It feels better to get stronger and faster, than it does to sit around eating crap.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I love the high that you get when you sit down after exercising, especially biking. It makes my mind less stressed when my body is tired out.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't been able to do decent exercise for over 2 weeks, some sort of ankle issue. Not fun.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Lust mostly. For strength, confidence, good looks. I stare at my mirror during a lot of exercises(I workout at home) admiring what I like about me and summoning determination to change what I don't. Music sounds so much better after a few sets. I love the mindset working out helps foster. A little progress is a great motivation. Caffeine and beta alanine are nice(they aren't all the supps I use). My damn cold has finally relented enough for me to (gently) hit the plates :boogie


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

John316C said:


> i want to be the strongest
> 
> in pure weight i can exercise with its true. it would make me the strongest guy at my gym.  easily even outclassing the biggest guys in the gym. im the strongest. im not the strongest in everything though and not the biggest.
> 
> a great accomplishment!


I hear you.


----------



## Kellybreece (May 26, 2013)

Empowerment when I do!!http://www.thesimplifiedfamily.com


----------



## Solsikke (May 26, 2013)

I need help with this too. I know my motivation for first starting working out 3 years ago was a simple crush on this GORGEOUS guy, I wanted to be fit for him to like me, so I started walking, then jogging and when I felt better about myself I started jogging in the neighborhood where he lived in hope of him noticing me, then I found out he was married and had a son on the way So I stopped working out in his neighborhood, then my motivation wore off, so I had a couple of months off, then I started to workout strictly for myself and that lasted 2 years and I've never felt better, then one harsh winter came and it was too cold to run outside and my SA stopped me from going to the gym. Had the whole winter off, got depressed, started eating more than ever, gained 7 kg and here I am. Now it's spring and need to start working out again and get fit again, but I have NO motivation. What to do?? I've decided to start walking to and from work as a start. To work it's 2.5 km/1.5 miles, and if I take the long route on my way home it's 6.5 km/4.0 miles. Together that's 9 km/5.5 miles, at least that's something, but it's that MOTIVATION. Anyone tried audio books when walking/jogging when you're starting to get sick of working out, sick of listening to the same music, your own mind or whatever?


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't exercise that much, but I like keeping a basic level of cardio fitness so walking is fine


----------



## eddy1800 (May 25, 2013)

Don't push it to the limit and overdue it each day. For example, you know that you can do 5/5 of your exercise but that will just ware you out each day so stick to doing 2.5/5 each day so your not bored of it, and work different parts of your muscles switching them up every day.

What keeps me motivated is that I know girls like men with muscles hehe


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Today my depression motivated me to exercise. I was in such a bad mood that I couldn't think of any other way to get all my energy out.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Because my doctor said to.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Well i am trying to get back to 100% after i messed up my hip when i was 18. i have FAI which is hip impingement


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

most important thing is that it reduces my anger and anxiety. and i love to be strong and have big muscles.i go to gym 5-6 time a week.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2013)

Music!! The older hip-hop, Melodic Hardcore and anything around those types of music but for the drought of motivation, it important to note most of the battle is getting yourself on the track(or wherever you run) so you have to force yourself to just go there and your body should feel inclined to do the rest


----------



## MeHereThere (Oct 14, 2012)

health and better physique.


----------



## HenryFrazier (Jun 5, 2013)

I am attempting to try this naturally also and I am happy to see it is resolved for you. Most sites I have visited let you know to stock up on those protein powders and shakes which is simply not something I need to do. Then oh well, if it means slower improvement. I am not attempting to become a body builder or anything.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MeHereThere said:


> health and better physique.


this


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

1) Fitocracy: the site makes it really easy for me to see where I was, and where I am now. The progress is motivating. And the gaming structure helps. The community is amazing as well. But looking at the overall picture is good too. Like, "Last year I couldn't do one pull up, and now I can do ten. Bam." 

2) Setting a goal. There's a race on July 21st I'd like to run. You know, those awesome mud obstacle races. Knowing I need to be able to run a certain distance gets me out the door (because I can't do that now!) 

3) Before/after photos are cool too.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

The possibility of obtaining a fertile female through which I may transmit my genes. In selecting me as a suitable male, the female will require assurance that I am able to protect her from predators that would eat her, before she can grant me exclusive mating privileges. Thus I must maintain my strength and agility through regular workouts in order that I may fulfill my future obligations to the female and thereby obtain the access to the female that I seek.


----------



## AllstarRacer (Aug 7, 2012)

Really have nothing else going for me


----------



## ashleybrook05 (Jan 4, 2013)

It depends on my mood! there are times when I want to shed off some pounds so I keep myself motivate to exercise and watch out what I eat. Each of us need an inspiration to get going so follow your heart and reach for your goal.

__________________
* Organic Farmers Market *


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Getting a body like this


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

It simple feels good to train.


----------



## Mem (Jun 10, 2013)

I love to exercise so no problem here. In the off season of cross country and track I swim, bike and run a few miles every few days. Exercise makes me feel so alive.


----------



## Under The Bridge (Jan 29, 2013)

Staying in shape! I never want to be fat again..


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

I don't want buns of steel. I want buns of cinnamon!


----------



## Under The Bridge (Jan 29, 2013)

maira20 said:


> I don't want buns of steel. I want buns of cinnamon!


lol


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Being competitive in sprots.


----------



## vszlte (Jun 17, 2013)

When I'm exercising, my mind wanders and I before I know it I'm dwelling on all the bad things in my life and reminding myself of painful memories. Then I'm in a bad mood and don't want to continue. 

So obviously keeping my mind from doing that helps. Whenever it starts that I just remind myself of how much better I feel after exercising. Sometimes I don't care though.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

droen said:


> I'm asking this because I started working out a few months ago. I had that initial burst of enthusiasm for working out, but I'm starting to notice it wearing off. Though I do not plan to stop exercising or working out anytime soon, this worries me a little.
> 
> What has keep (or keeps) you going to the gym, taking a run on the trail, or whatever it is that you do?


I aim for variety in my exercises. I run, swim, bike, go to the gym, and sometimes play soccer. I'm hoping to find something I can stick with - probably swimming.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> I aim for variety in my exercises. I run, swim, bike, go to the gym, and sometimes play soccer. I'm hoping to find something I can stick with - probably swimming.


I think I am one of the lucky ones who actually like to move. I don't particularly like the gym setting just because it feels stale to me, instead I am more into outdoor thingymaggigs like tennis and basketball. Sometimes I don't even feel time and would often be surprised that I had already been playing for more than 2 hours.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

By looking at old pictures of myself, previous to me becoming overweight, again. Lol
It makes me think you know, I want that again, that body and confidence.

I also try get my mum to work out with me although most days she will not.

I post on a thread here called "get fit thread" also, every morning I'll write down what I'm going to do, therefore I feel obliged to follow through with it which 9/10 times I do do, if I don't I'll always make up for it the day after. Because then not only am I achieving what I say I will, I hope it'll spur others on to do it, who'll then keep me spurred on when I'm feeling unmotivated!

Plus, my mental state. Its a lot better since exercising. If I stopped I'd feel awful again probably


----------

